# Does Gulp "Expire"?



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

I've got some Gulp that have been in containers for a couple of years, submerged in the juice, all the while.
Does it ever go bad?
And if so, is it just a texture thing?
How would you tell?
Thanks Gang,
TjB


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Yes but I only seen it happen in the bags not containers. It's more of a improper packaging while stored in warehouses before sold.sometimes I come across packages where they were boxed up to tight for shipping or storage until sold and the gulps are deformed in shapes or the curly talls have been pressed the wrong way for to long and won't swim right or the tails just fall off from overly packed boxes , but you can tell this before you buy them unless you get them off eBay , which is why I only but them on person now. 

Other then that they last forever in the juice. If left out they dry up and are no good.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

have caught flounder and specks on gulps that were 5y old, as long as they are not deformed they have worked for me. the juice they were packaged in had turned dark brown. at least they smell so bad when they are fresh it can't get any worse when they are stale.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I left an opened, but sealed back with the little plastic thing, fish bites bloodworm in a tackle bag that stayed in my jeep for ever. Went to use the tackle bag last summer and saw that was the only pack of bloodworm I had and it was dark brown and looked like crispy bacon. Well it must have tasted like well prepared bacon because the spot loved them! I have to admit it was tough as shoe leather trying to put it on a hook but it stayed on a long time. Expiration date, probably not. But a "Best if used by" date would make sense.


----------

